# Scraping Class in Kansas City this Fall Anyone interested in attending.



## vettebob (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm looking at hosting a scraping class in Kansas City Mo. sometime between Sept and November. If anyone is interested please let me know.  The class runs 3 days long  Bob


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 19, 2014)

Bob,

I may be interested depending on the timing.  Let me know any additional details as you go.

Steve


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 19, 2014)

Who's instructing? Regardless, good on ya for trying to put something together! I've been wanting to go to a Richard King class for some time. He has helped me a bunch already. I would jump at the chance and do what I can to help set up.))


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm not sure I could make it (I don't think my wife schedules me that far in advance  :biggrin but I'd be interested in hearing the details so I could maybe work it in.


Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## vettebob (Apr 20, 2014)

I talked with Richard King about holding a scraping workshop. He is booked up until Sept and the weather is usually nice until the beginning of November. Here's what I  have so far The class usually runs 3 Days. Cost will be between 750-800 depending on number of people attending. You can bring a small project to work on if you want. I have a Bridgeport and a Monarch 10EE as well as a Chineese square column mill That Richard said would provide a lot of good training. My workshop is Climate controlled and if you bring a fishing rod you can fish in the back yard.  Bob


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 20, 2014)

Say, Bob. Do you have the means to take a Bridgeport column off of a trailer? Happy Easter


----------



## vettebob (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry I don't have anything to move it with. I usually rent an bobcat it runs $140.  Bob


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay, just trying to get together a list of problems to solve between now and then. Besides poopin eight bills on the class.) Does someone have a surface plate? I was planning on getting one 24"x36" this year in springfield, but might skip it if I can to help the new scraping piggy bank. Count me in and I hope to meet Steve there. This seems like it may very well be a once in a lifetime experience, so close I don't have to rent a room or camp out. Unless an emergency arises, I will make the scheduling work.


----------



## vettebob (Apr 21, 2014)

LEEQ I'm getting a surface plate for the class. I'm thinking the class should be Fri-Sun to keep peoples off work time to a minimum. Everyone who's interested please send your availability and I will compile the info and go with the majority and confirm with Richard for a firm date.  Bob


----------



## vettebob (Apr 22, 2014)

How about we narrow down the dates a little Richard said He is available in October. There are 5 people interested so far and only need 6 for a class. Can everyone send me their e-mail and their availability and we can make this class happen.  Bob


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 22, 2014)

I for one will make the dates work, so I'm easy. I would love to attend a five day class even if it meant taking off a couple more work days. I understand a lot of folks don't feel like they can make that time, but if they do I'm in.) I sure hope more folks step forward to participate and learn these skills. I may just be a budding machine nerd, but I think the opportunity is priceless.


----------



## LEEQ (May 13, 2014)

Say, Steve. Are you going to be in this? I look forward to meeting some local guys. Especially guys that share this interest in scraping. I've been meaning to touch bases with you sometime. As far as I know, the date is still open to fit those with a super rigid schedule. If you have to fit into a given time slot now would be the time to say "I can only do it...".  I also want people to know that you couldn't take any course in this from better people. Richard has gone way out of his way to help me for no gain to himself, taking time here, on the phone, and through emails. I got myself in a real pickle buying a heap of mismatched parts and paying for a mill. He really helped me sort a lot out. I can't wait to thank him in person. These classes aren't going to go on forever either. A man will eventually retire whether he wants to or not. I'm pretty sure this is done way more out of a love of passing on a dying art than love of money. A lot of folks in trades like these have no interest in sharing their skill and knowledge.  We are fortunate to get a chance to try our hand at their art. Hope to see some of you there)


----------



## stevecmo (May 14, 2014)

Hi Lee,

As I explained to Bob, my schedule gets pretty hectic and unpredictable in the fall.  Although I would love to attend I'm just not able to give a definite answer.  I know that's wishy washy but sometimes life's like that.  )  If my schedule doesn't allow me to attend the whole class, maybe I can at least stop in for a bit and meet everyone.  I'd even spring for pizza for lunch - I know a great pizza place out that direction.  

I don't have much of a shop, just an area in the basement, but you're welcome to stop by sometime and shoot the breeze.

Steve


----------



## LEEQ (May 14, 2014)

Sounds just like what I have to work with) It's a shame if you don't get to go, I'll cross my fingers for you. Who all is going?


----------



## gi_984 (May 18, 2014)

I've had a few days of instruction from Richard.  Highly recommended.  That being said I might be able to go.  Would have to be the very biginning or end of October.  I do have a nice 24 by 36 Grade A surface plate that I'll be selling for $200.  Might be able to work something out with someone going to the class.  Just PM.
Chris


----------



## toolman_ar (May 18, 2014)

Bob,

I would like to attend the class.

Driving over and up from Alabama will not be an issue.

I will send you a PM with my contact information.

toolman_ar
Tom Ryan


----------



## Bradrock (May 18, 2014)

Is it possible to get more info on exactly what he will be teaching? Like is it just basic scraping technique for a small surface plate?
Or maybe a bit of what goes into machine restoration? 
I have a South Bend six foot bed for a 13" lathe. The front vee way is worn to where the saddle is dragging on the screws for the gear rack!
I would like to learn anything he has to teach. But I'd REALLY be happy if I came away with a bit of guidance on vee way scraping.
If I brought the bed along, any chance he'd be kind enough to take a peek at it ?

Does he like to rescue well worn old American iron? Or does he only tune up  slightly worn modern machines?


Thanks for any info.

Brad

Alton, Mo.


----------



## LEEQ (May 19, 2014)

I know at least 2 of us are interested in a surface plate. I hate to speak for someone else, but I have seen pics from other classes. It is not just scraping for a flat surface, but also alignment. Richard does have a scraping only dvd on ebay. I have it and found it to be very informative. I don't know that you would get the whole lathe done, but maybe the compound or some of it anyway. I'd be willing to bet he would help you look at it though, form a plan. Probably even speak to you about it before the class a bit. Old iron isn't a problem from what I've seen. I would love to see some old stuff brought back to life, like my mill). I look forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## vettebob (May 19, 2014)

Richard teaches many of the aspects required to return a worn machine to a good usable one. Here are some of the things he will be teaching. way alignment, Scraping both hand and power scraping with a biax. How to check for machine wear. Aligning headstock to ways. If there is something specific you want to learn I can put you in touch with Richard or you can post it here and I'll get with him.  Bob


----------



## vettebob (May 20, 2014)

Here are the* Class  Dates  October 24, 25 and 26th *with a possible extra day on the 27th of October. If anyone interested in this class did not get a e-mail from me please send me a pm with your e-mail so I can get in touch.   Bob
here's a few pics of the Kalamazoo class that just finished


----------



## toolman_ar (May 21, 2014)

Richard and Bob,

I mailed out my check this morning, should be at your door by Friday the 23rd.

I am looking forward to meeting everyone and learning something new.

One question I have is what to bring with me for a project, as I have several?

I have a cast Iron surface plate, I need to measure the size, but it is not small.

A Biax Power Scraper, several hand scrapers, and 3 camelback strait edges.

The strait edges suffered some rust damage from the previous owner so I don't trust them to be flat. 

The Biax needs a new power cord, I should have that repair completed by the weekend.

I need your advice and direction...


toolman_ar
Tom Ryan
Birmingham, AL


----------



## vettebob (May 22, 2014)

For those interested in camping out Lake Jacomo is only 5 miles away and has camping facilities. http://www.jacksongov.org/content/7894/8081/default.aspx The class will be in Blue Springs there are several hotels within 3 miles. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone coming out for the class. Bob


----------



## LEEQ (May 22, 2014)

Sending mine out tonight


----------



## LEEQ (May 23, 2014)

I sent it out this morning. I will probably cross my fingers from now until I know the class is full/confirmed, and I got in it) Exciting stuff Oh, I'm in for the fourth day too. Hope that fills also.


----------



## toolman_ar (May 26, 2014)

```

```

So that makes two, how many are coming from PM?

Keeping my fingers crossed.

toolman_ar


----------



## vettebob (May 27, 2014)

So far 1 from pm Bob


----------



## LEEQ (Jun 3, 2014)

On the topic of topics of interest; I'm interested in learning the proper use of Moglice and it's best places of use as opposed to materials like phenolic and rulon. I think that's covered, but sure don't know.


----------



## vettebob (Jun 11, 2014)

I just purchased a 24x36 granite surface plate for the scraping class. 

There are still openings for a couple more people if anyone else is interested in the class  Bob


----------



## LEEQ (Jun 12, 2014)

Anything else follow you home from the tent sale?)


----------



## gi_984 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bob,
     I sent you a PM.  I got drawn for my elk tags.  So I'll be in Colorado hunting instead.  Hopefully Richard will be holding another class soon.
Chris


----------



## vettebob (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Got your message

- - - Updated - - -

I talked to Richard today the class is going to happen. So start thinking about your project. If you don't have one don't worry I have plenty of projects. Here are the Dates again for those who may have forgotten. October 24-26 with a optional 27th.  If you haven't signed up there is still 2 openings. )   Bob


----------



## toolman_ar (Jun 15, 2014)

Bob,

I am looking forward to meeting everyone and getting a start on learning to scrape... The correct way.

Toolman_ar


----------



## vettebob (Jul 9, 2014)

I got the 24x36 surface plate for the class setup. Bob


----------



## rcjones (Jul 24, 2014)

Bob,

This class is exactly what I have been searching for.   If there are openings left I would like to sign up for the class. I recently joined the Forum looking for information on restoring machines. I have a Heavy 10 with a worn out front V way.   I plan to have the bed ground but have a lot of apprehension about building up and scraping the, headstock  saddle and tailstock back into alignment.  I have just been reading about restoring machines but have not tried scraping anything other than small flat surfaces .

Could I get some information about the equipment students would need to bring?


----------



## vettebob (Jul 24, 2014)

I will get with Richard there may be 1 opening left I'm not sure as there has been a couple of people interested in the last few days. I'll send him a e-mail and let you Know. Bringing your compound would be a good project as well as making a hand scraper.  Bob


----------



## LEEQ (Jul 26, 2014)

If I remember correctly, we will get some kind of packet in the mail before the class. Do you have any idea what is in it?)


----------



## vettebob (Jul 31, 2014)

The Kansas City scraping class is now Full. I will be sending out the class workbook via e-mail to class participants. If anyone doesn't get it by Saturday please send me a e-mail.  Bob


----------



## vettebob (Oct 15, 2014)

We have an opening come up. If you are interested please let me or Richard know. Class is 24th-26th  with an optional day on the 27th of Oct. Thanks  Robert​


----------



## JohnsonFabrication (Oct 31, 2014)

I just saw this thread, darn, i would have liked to have taken this class, maybe there will be another one down the road?


----------

